# "Unanswered Posts" shortcut?  Yes or no.



## noboundaries (Oct 5, 2017)

The "unanswered posts" section is where I always went first, just to make sure no one was being ignored, especially new members.  It didn't exist on my mobile phone, but it was nice to see on my computer.  Will that come back, or is it relegated to the Huddle History?


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 6, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> The "unanswered posts" section is where I always went first, just to make sure no one was being ignored, especially new members.  It didn't exist on my mobile phone, but it was nice to see on my computer.  Will that come back, or is it relegated to the Huddle History?



Hello, we have a New Post area here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?find-new/2318/posts

We're working a way to surface brand new threads (threads that have zero replies) so that you can see at a glance if someone needs an answer. Cheers!


----------

